# New problem



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was watching U Tubes and had the subtitles on. All of a sudden they went from a white back round to a black back round. I cant hardly see them. Any idees lol. Thanks,


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I was watching U Tubes and had the subtitles on. All of a sudden they went from a white back round to a black back round. I cant hardly see them. Any idees lol. Thanks,


Do a Disk cleanup, Delete browsing history, restart computer.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I restarted the puter, and that didn't help. I don't know how to do the rest.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't know how to do the rest.


Google it.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I would suggest you'd also Google it, if this doesn't help...

Google, "youtube video closed caption font setting"...

*Adjust default caption size & style*

Go to *video* player.
Click *settings* .
Select *Subtitles*/CC.
Click Options to customize: *Font*, color, opacity, and *size*. Background color and opacity. Window color and opacity. Character edge style.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

do as I do when a strange problem arrises..
I call my grandson to come visit and fix it..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My grandson isn't driving yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

that doesn't necessarily mean that he doesn't know more about computers than we do..lol


----------

